# 04 Sentra 1.8 No Heat unless on the Highway



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Guys! 
This site helped me with fixing a lot of my problems! Thank you all so much for that!

New Problem:
Heat blows cold air in all 4 positions no matter how long I warm up the car for in the morning ( tryed 20 min ) or no matter how long I drive it for.. It only starts blowing hot air if Im driving 50 mph or more ( so pretty much only on the highway ) Car Temp is right in the middle.. About a year ago I filled up my coolant tank with window washing fluid by accident but flushed it with in a week after.. Maybe that could cause this problem? 

New Problem #2:
I see a lot of people on here have the same problem.. Starting the car. Sometimes it starts right up.. sometimes takes about 5 sec and/or 2 tryes.. If anyone has figured out how to fix that please let me know.

Prob #1 is my main one right now because its really cold right now in Chicago so i have to drive in the same temp as outside =/ 

Anyways thank you guys for any help!


----------



## Laurelturbo (Dec 12, 2009)

This could sound stupid, but have you checked the coolant-level lately?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Laurelturbo said:


> This could sound stupid, but have you checked the coolant-level lately?


^
^
^
+1 - also even tho' you said your guage seems to be operating correctly - check that your thermostat is functioning properly

Also here is a link for some things to check

Car Heater Not Working - Blowing Cold Air!


----------

